# how do you seal styrofoam?



## FEAR

I am making a prop using a styrofoam skull. I like the paint job on it and dont want to cover the color.. just seal it and not effect the way it looks. What product should i use? :jol:


----------



## The Archivist

I've used Krylon Matte finish spray sealer on my fountain last year. Just make sure to be outside and when its not windy. Works great and doesn't eat away the styrofoam.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

What kind of Styrofoam? I wouldn't think you would have to seal it at all... If anything just give it a clear coat of spray paint (Providing you've completely covered the skull in latex or acrylic paint.)


----------



## Warrant2000

Front Yard Fright said:


> What kind of Styrofoam? I wouldn't think you would have to seal it at all... If anything just give it a clear coat of spray paint (Providing you've completely covered the skull in latex or acrylic paint.)


Y'know, I thought the same thing, but after giving one of my finished white-bead-styrofoam tombstones a washdown, the bottom (which was not covered with any paint) remained damp and squishy for a few days. Seemed as if it acted like a sponge of sorts. These are strictly unscientific observations.


----------



## 5artist5

I am pretty surprised that any spray on product wouldn't eat the foam.
I always coat foam with a mix of water and elmer's glue before any sort of spray on finish.


----------



## DeathTouch

Silcon should work. Used it for my crypt.


----------



## Devils Chariot

white glue, latex paint, acrylic medium, acrylic paint, water based primers = all good.


----------



## CreepySpook

If you've already painted the styro skull , then , thats all thats needed . If the paint is inside paint , then go to wally world ( or some place like that ) and get yourself a cheap aerosol spray can of CLEAR and top coat your already existing paint job . Only thing that it WILL do , is make the finish kinda shiney . 
Another option - take some WATER-PROOF ( its kinda yellowish in color ) Elmers WOOD glue and thin it with water and brush a THIN coat on the object . It will seal , water-proof and I have used it on paper mache' pumpkins and other halloween props and no discoloring , and no water damage . And here where I live , I think we had ONE Halloween where it did NOT rain in the last 7 yrs .


----------



## FEAR

its the little styro with little beads... i didnt paint it just like the manufactures job on it.. shading mostly.. I dont want anything i put on it to eat away at it or yellow it.


----------



## kprimm

I have used the elmers wood glue method many times and it works great.


----------



## berzerkmonkey

kprimm said:


> I have used the elmers wood glue method many times and it works great.


If you want to save some time, and spend more money, you can get this stuff called Mod Podge from craft stores. It is pretty much white Elmer's mixed with water.


----------



## FEAR

thanx!


----------



## Darkmaster

Try using the pink styrofoam. It stays together and doesn't have the beads like the white does. I always work with the pink.


----------



## shaddie

is there a way to make stone texture spray paint not melt away in the rain? we just got over a 2 day rain storm like a week ago and now its raining again. the stone texture spray paint is for our column's caps. we coated the styrofoam with elmer's glue first. then used gray spray paint (to give it some more color and to cut down on the use of the stone texture) then we sprayed it with the stone texture spray paint. let it dry over night then sprayed it with a clear coating. but it still melted away and for some reason the gray melted away too. is there anyother way to protect it?


----------



## nixie

For texturing, I suggest pre-mixed foundation/foam insulation coating. I use Tuff 2 brand. It comes in gray or white, seals the foam, hardens it, and has a stone/concrete like texture. You can trowel, brush, or rub it on and paint it once it's dry. I use it on nearly everything I build! It's also cool mixed with a bit of latex paint like monster mud.


----------



## groovie ghoulie

> For texturing, I suggest pre-mixed foundation/foam insulation coating. I use Tuff 2 brand.


Sounds awesome! Is that available at the big box improvement places and whats the approx. cost?


----------



## debbie5

Why wood glue?? Why not reg Elmers (non washable)glue??


----------



## The_Caretaker

Wood glues are usually water proof


----------



## haunted canuck

I have used styrofoam for 80% of my props and have also worked in a styrofaom factory that makes indoor and outdoor props , the only thing they ever used is outdoor clear latex paint it comes in both matte and gloss finish, If you use a air sprayer you may have to water it down a little and coat it a couple of times if brushing it on a good coat of it will seal it it then is pretty much bomb proof, Trust me i have twelve foot tall styrofoam things that are only painted thet way and I live in northern Canada My props have seen every type of weather from plus 20celcius to -20celcius If you use it on your house you can trust it on your props


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Where do you get clear latex paint??????


----------



## BTH

This looks to be interesting. http://www.fxsupply.com/materials/foamcoat.html


----------



## Dr Morbius

I have some of those styrofoam skulls, they are already covered with a thin coat of ...something. Water or moisture shouldn't affect them at all. No need to seal it I have one that has lasted years with no sealing.


----------

